

Just Because It’s Easier To Raise VC Money, That Doesn’t Mean You Should - erinbryce
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/30/just-because-its-easier-to-raise-vc-money-that-doesnt-mean-you-should/

======
centro
Yes. A million times yes.

